# Cockateil with bad foot?



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, everyone! I hope this is a right place to post this.:blush:
Last month, I found a female tiel in birds' store. She's not young but friendly, placid and didn't freak out when I came close to her.

She seemed great but frankly saying, her right foot was in a terrible condition that she had hard time moving or climbing fast.  
I couldn't tell if it was an injury or disease but her foot was so thin, some nails were missing and she could hardly stand on it. The owner said that she was born like that.

I wished that I could have bought her but I wasn't sure of her health condition. But if I'll ever see again a tiel in a condition nearly like that, do you guys think it will be wise to purchase it? Please reply me.:flowers:

And sorry for a long talk.:blush:


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I think you need to re post! Start a new thread and more people will see it.
I have a young cockatiel with deformed feet, vet has given her a clean bill of health.
I would not let her breed just in case there are other problems. Her life span may not be as long as some other tiels.
She has learnt to deal with her handicap and seems Happy.
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/clawnz/Cockateils/IMG_1920.jpg


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If it was missng some toes or the toenails it may have been an injury while a baby in the nest, such as parents or dung beetles chewing off toes and nails. If a toe is bent it may have been broken with the chick was little.

RARELLY, if ever are they hatched this way.

If the ankles were swollen and the bird had difficulty walking or acting like it was in pain that could be gout.

If the pads of the feet were very swollen and crakcked that would be a good indication of a vitamin A defecincy.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, the right foot of that tiel, which I was talkin about, was so thin and crusty. And some nails and toes were missing.
So generally speaking, it's not recommended at all for tiels having injuries to breed or is it just your opinion, clawnz?

And there's something else I'd like to tell but off topic, perhaps this topic should be in 'Health' sub-forum? Because to me, this topic now looks relevant to health. If no, it's okay really.:blush:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Injuries that may have happened to them when young or from an accident has absolutley no affect as to breeding ability or an inherited problem.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

On the other hand it sounds like the bird in question needed to be taken to a vet,and petshop owners will rarely do that.
NEVER,ever buy any animal from a petshop because of poor health.I know.it's really hard for some of us to just walk away.But if you do buy the animal,you are just encouraging bad practices by petshop owners.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*But if you do buy the animal,you are just encouraging bad practices by petshop owners*
*--------------------------------------*

Ah...this is very true. Pet ships have no qualms on buying plucked babies to handfeed and wean out or having some birds with problems or poor feather quality because with human nature there are the 'rescue personality types' that will buy those birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd rather purchase it then see it sit there in pain and be miserable. A 'tiel that's injured is no different to any other 'tiel, all it needs is to be taken to an Avian Vet, have a check up and tests and some TLC.. that's all it takes.


----------



## roxyjames09 (Jul 4, 2009)

This is or can be a very debatable subject. I do see the "don't buy pet's that are injured" and also the "I can't live with myself to let that pet die". This is different for everyone. Personally we bought a tiel 1 year ago at a swap meet all he had were pin feathers maybe 2 weeks old and we fell in love. When we got home we noticed he had an old cut on his left foot and that he had no movement in his right foot. We took him to the vet, about $1,500, an amputated toe, and still no movement in his right foot.

We to this day don't regret buying him, if we hadn't he would most likely be in birdy heaven.


----------

